# Fish Huron Challenge Oct 4 - REGISTRATION WED SEPT 3 @ 10AM



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Moderators - please leave this in the main Lake Erie forum for maximum exposure to the right people. Steve Carlson, South Shore Marine (Forum Sponsor).

I will be posting full details for the 2014 Fish Huron Walleye Challenge next week but wanted a heads up for registration. We will go live with Registration on WEDNESDAY SEPT 3 and 10:00AM on the Fish Huron website. (I told some people we were going with registration the week earlier but we are going with SEPT 3)

The tournament is set for SAT OCT 4.

Essentially everything will be the same as 2013. 100 Teams $300 entry fee includes Big Fish entry. Max 6 rods.

1st Place = $5,000
2nd Place = $3,500
3rd Place = $2,500
4th Place = $2,000
5th Place = $1,500
6th Place = $1,200
7th Place = $1,000
8th Place = $900
9th Place = $800
10th Place = $700
11th Place = $600
12th Place = $500
13th Place = $400
14th Place = $350
15th Place = $300

Big Walleye Payouts 1st = $600 2nd = $300 3rd = $100 

We will do the optional side bet again at $100 per boat that will end up adding another $4K plus to payouts.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Here are the full details.
Thanks in advance for the support from Anglers and Sponsors. Info is live on the Fish Huron website. www.fishhuronohio.com

Fish Huron Ohio Walleye Challenge presented by South Shore Marine, Pursuit & Grady White Boats.

Saturday October 4, 2014 - Blow Date Sunday Oct 5, 2014
HURON BOAT BASIN 419 433-4848 http://www.cityofhuron.org/huron/parks-and-recreation-marina.html dockage is available for the tournament. Call for details.

PAYING OVER $22,000 IN CASH! All payouts based on weight.

100 Team Maximum Field with 90 teams considered a full field for payout purposes.
Teams can have 2 to 6 members. Max of 6 rods in use. 2 man teams limited to 4 rods. ONE LURE PER ROD  THIS MEANS NO SLIDER OR 3-WAY tandem / triple lures. Boat numbers & starting positions determined by the order of registration.

Entry Fee = $300 per team plus $5 online processing fee and INCLUDES Big Fish entry. Registration is non refundable but transferable to another party with Tournament Director approval.

REGISTRATION ONLINE VIA PAYPAL / CREDIT CARD WED SEPT 3 at 10AM on www.FishHuronOhio.com NOTE when you go on the website clear out your web browsers cache  or REFRESH your browser screen to see the link that will be added for Tournament Registration. PAYMENT OF ENTRY FEE ACKNOWLEDGES ALL TEAM MEMBERS UNDERSTAND AND AGREE TO RULES AND PROCEDURES OUTLINED IN THIS DOCUMENT.

1st Place = $5,000
2nd Place = $3,500
3rd Place = $2,500
4th Place = $2,000
5th Place = $1,500
6th Place = $1,200
7th Place = $1,000
8th Place = $900
9th Place = $800
10th Place = $700
11th Place = $600
12th Place = $500
13th Place = $400
14th Place = $350
15th Place = $300

Big Walleye Payouts 1st = $600 2nd = $300 3rd = $100 Sponsored by Marine Max Ohio 

We will again offer the OPTIONAL SIDE BET that has added $4,000+ to past tournament payouts. $100 per team  PAYABLE IN CASH AT THE REGISTRATION MEETING between 5:30  7 PM Friday Oct 3. Payout for this will be 100% and will pay 2 places. 75% to the best weight of the teams in the side bet and 25% to the next best weight in the side bet.

FRIDAY OCT 3 RULES MEETING & DINNER & CHARITY RAFFLE AT MESENBUG HALL. 545 Cleveland Road West Huron, OH 44839. Located ½ mile West of the Boat Basin. Short Rules / Procedure meeting will start at 7PM SHARP with dinner immediately following. $10 per person donation for dinner tickets. At least one member per team must attend and check in PRIOR TO 7PM. 

We are carrying on the tradition that started as the Walleye Central Get Together and Charity Raffle. Over $70,000 has been donated to various charities since the inception of the Walleye Central Get Together in Huron, OH.

In 2013 we donated $5,000 to the Wounded Warriors in Action Foundation www.woundedwarriorsinaction.org which runs events to involve Purple Heart medal recipients in outdoor activities: http://www.cleveland.com/metro/index.ssf/2014/07/purple_heart_veterans_catching.html

We also donated $2,500 from the 2013 event to the Outreach Walleye Club which runs fishing events for single parent children throughout Ohio.

Signup for the BRAGGING RIGHTS Big Fish Contest will take place Friday night at Mesenburg Hall and it will be for a single big walleye per team this year. Weigh in will run with the Walleye Challenge weigh-in. You can enter both the FISH HURON Walleye Challenge, and the Bragging Rights event, or each one separately. $20 per team cash. 

The raffle will be the same format as 2013  rather than giving out a lot of little prizes and the raffle taking several hours, we will pre-package raffle prizes in groups so that each winning ticket will win a more valuable prize package. You will have the opportunity to select which prize packages you would like to enter your raffle tickets in. Along with winning better prize packages this should help make the event more of a social event giving the opportunity to talk to more people than spending hours at your table looking at raffle tickets. The raffle portion should be wrapped up in 30  45 minutes.

Boat Inspections will take place starting at 6:45AM at the Huron Boat Basin / WEST river wall and at the boat ramp prior to launching. If you are docked at the Boat Basin we will inspect at your dock. Teams can pull boats up along the Boat Basin river wall for inspections  OR AN EMPTY DOCK in the Basin. Once your boat has been inspected you will receive a token that you will take up to get your boat number card. Boat # Cards will be handed out at the Boat Basin at a table set up on the South side of the office / restroom building. Once you have your boat card you can either remain tied up along the wall or at your dock or stage out in the river. HAVE YOUR VHF RADIO ON CH 17.

TAKE-OFF AND CHECK-IN LOCATION will be from the observation deck on the WEST WALL of the Huron River and will be clearly marked with flags and a photographer. Boats should line up in order prior to takeoff allowing enough time to be at the takeoff point at the designated time. Boats 150 will take-off beginning at 8:00 and must check-in by 3:30PM. Boats 51+ will take off at 8:30 and must check-in by 4:00. You may take off once your number has been called on VHF channel 17 and you pass to the NORTH of. Any boat not clearly SOUTH of the check-in location at 3:30 for flight one (boats 1-50) and 4:00 for flight two (boats 51+) will be late and will NOT weigh fish. You must pass close enough for the check-in volunteers to see and confirm your boat number.

SCALES WILL OPEN at 3:15PM. FISH MUST COME TO THE SCALES AT THE DESIGNATED DROP OFF LOCATION ALONG THE RIVER WALL ONLY. If you are docked in the Boat Basin you must drop your fish BEFORE going to your dock. After you have weighed fish, IMMEDIATELY move your boat away from the drop off location. There will be some open docks in the Boat Basin. DO NOT OCCUPY ANY DOCKS THAT HAVE LINES ON THEM. You can also tie up along the river wall or put your boat on the trailer after weighing in. You MUST bring your fish to the scales in one of the baskets/bags provided by Fish Huron Ohio.

Each team MUST weigh ONE walleye for big fish. Each team can only weigh one fish for Big Fish awards. Present this fish at the scale FIRST. It is up to you to decide which fish you wish to weigh prior to getting to the scale. Big Fish weight will be used as a tie-breaker for overall weight. IF YOU ARE REGISTERED FOR THE BRAGGING RIGHTS BIG FISH CONTEST INDICATE THAT WHEN YOU PRESENT YOUR BIG FISH TO THE SCALE. After the weight of the heaviest fish is recorded, add your next 4 fish to the weigh basket one fish at a time  do not dump your basket into the weigh basket. It is up to the teams to PRE-SELECT the 5 fish they want to weigh. DO NOT BRING MORE THAN 5 FISH TO THE SCALES. If there is a tie for Big Fish weight, overall weight will be the tie-breaker for Big Fish awards. TURN IN YOUR BOAT NUMBER CARD AT THE SCALES. IF YOU ARE NOT WEIGHING FISH RETURN THE CARD.

Teams have the option of keeping your fish after weighing them, or Fish Huron Ohio will accept fish donations and will have the fish cleaned and then will donate the fillets to local charities in the Huron, OH area.

AWARDS / FOOD @ BRASS PELICAN UPSTAIRS BANQUET ROOM - 132 Main Street. Food will be supplied by Fish Huron and ready beginning at 4:45PM - CASH BAR. The awards presentation will take place at 6:00PM. This will give teams the time to return to their docks or put boats on trailers if desired.

Tournament Rules
Interpretation of the rules will be at the sole discretion of the Tournament Director and not subject to protest. 

Fishing is limited to the Ohio waters of Lake Erie. No trailering during tournament hours. OPEN COMMUNICATION IS PERMITTED.

CLARIFICATION / RULING ON FUELING DURING TOURNAMENT 
You MAY get fuel during tournament hours, but if you do it must be from a PUBLIC marina gas dock open to the general public (no private clubs), and the fuel must be purchased during tournament hours. Get and keep a receipt. If you fuel during tournament hours you must call or text the tournament director 330-283-2155 to advise you are fueling along with your team number, what marina you are at and the time. You may NOT transport fuel in portable fuel can/tanks in your boat or receive fuel from another boater, or have fuel stashed at a private dock / marina.
2 person teams limited to 4 rods in use per Ohio Fishing Regulations. 3 to 6 person teams limited to a maximum of 6 rods in use. ONE LURE PER ROD  THIS MEANS NO SLIDER OR 3-WAY tandem / triple lures. No dead fish penalty but fish will be examined if there is any question of the fish being caught during tournament hours.

The tournament hours may be modified, rescheduled or cancelled at the discretion of the tournament director for safety reasons. Teams are responsible for the safety of their boat and team members. You must have all required USCG Safety gear and a working VHF radio.

Bait and tackle may not be passed between boats after the take-off. Only registered contestants are allowed to be on the boat during tournament hours. Competitors must not come in physical contact with any other boats during tournament hours. IT IS THE RESPONSIBILITY OF THE BOAT OWNER TO MAINTAIN THE BOAT IN GOOD WORKING ORDER. IF THERE IS A MECHANICAL / SAFETY ISSUE AND YOU REQUIRE ASSISTANCE TO MAKE IT TO THE CHECK-IN ON TIME THE ASSISTANCE MUST COME FROM A COMMERCIAL TOWING SERVICE. IF YOU MAKE IT TO THE CHECK-IN ON TIME UNDER TOW FROM A COMMERCIAL TOWING SERVICE YOUR FISH WILL BE WEIGHED. Any disabled boat must notify the tournament director by phone 330-283-2155. Fish must not be combined between teams or accepted from someone not in the tournament.

The tournament committee or any contestant has the right to protest another team or contestant. The protest must be made to the tournament director prior to the Awards Presentation & accompanied by a $300 cash fee. If protest is upheld, the fee will be returned. If it is not, no refund will be given.

Fish Huron Ohio Tournament Director has right of entry refusal or expulsion from the tournament for any reason.

NOTE: If the weather does not allow fishing on Saturday Oct 4 or the blow day Sunday Oct 5, the prize money will be awarded via a random draw of the team numbers. This drawing and prize award will take place on Sunday Oct if necessary at The Huron Boat Basin at 10:00AM with the first ticket drawn getting the payout for 3rd big fish, next 2nd big fish, next 1st big fish, then 15th place and the last ticket drawn getting the payout for 1st place. Once a ticket has been drawn it does NOT go back in the pot. A separate drawing will take place for the teams in the side bet. 1st ticket gets 25% of the pot and 2nd ticket will get 75% of side bet pot. The schedule at the Boat Basin and the unpaid volunteers that run the event do not allow for the tournament to be run on another weekend.

THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR THE SUPPORT FROM THE SPONSORS AND ANGLERS.

If you would like to be involved in sponsoring the event please contact Steve Carlson.

Tournament Director Steve Carlson 330-283-2155 [email protected]


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Just a reminder that registration is set for WEDNESDAY SEPTEMBER 3 at 10AM on the Fish Huron Ohio website. 

A few people have asked about registering multiple teams which is fine but only one team can be registered at a time. Payment is by Paypal account or major credit card. Download the INFO SHEET prior to registering as payment constitutes understanding and agreement with all rules / procedures outlined in the INFO SHEET. Registration is non-refundable.

Thanks in advance for the support.
Steve


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

One more reminder that registration goes live at 10AM Wednesday Sept 3 on the Fish Huron Website. If you are on the site a few minutes early just keep refreshing around 10AM and the link for registration will show up. The site gets updated manually for the 10AM update with the registration link.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

We are in.... Not sure where we ended up with the computer glitch but we were all in the same boat, so it is all good... Checked at 1021 and it was reading sold out.... Amazing job Steve.... You would have though tickets for a rock show were being sold, they sold out so fast!! Best of luck to all


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

I could not get our boat locked in this year. If ANYONE for any reason has to give up their entry PLEASE let me know and I'll gladly take the spot, pending Steves ok on the transfer. Thank you. Gary


----------



## monarkmagic (Mar 20, 2008)

We just missed the cutoff for registration. I would be more than happy to take a spot in the field for anyone who won't be able to attend.

Please call me at 440-653-1508


thanks,

Brian


----------



## Igotgills2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey Steve,

I registered this morning as a 2 person team. I've had another buddy ask to fish with us, but did not know if we can add him at the meeting on 10/3 or sooner. We would then have a 3 person team. 

Thought it should be possible and wanted to check how to handle it best.

Thanks- Chris.


----------



## walleyeQueen (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.fishhuronohio.com/pds/tournaments/2014-fho-walleye-challenge-registrants/


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Here is a link to the roster. There are 106 teams that got in. The way this works is it is a manual process to "activate" the registration and a manual process to "stop" the registrations. By the time the person that manages the website and the Paypal interface saw we had 100 teams there were 6 more teams that got in before we could get it stopped.

Thanks for the unbelievable support. I never thought we could top filling the field in 90 minutes like we did in 2013, but the 2014 field was full in less than 15 minutes.... WOW!

http://www.fishhuronohio.com/pds/tournaments/2014-fho-walleye-challenge-registrants/


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Igotgills2 said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> I registered this morning as a 2 person team. I've had another buddy ask to fish with us, but did not know if we can add him at the meeting on 10/3 or sooner. We would then have a 3 person team.
> 
> ...


Chris - no problem at all. We will be updating the roster with team member names, etc. as it gets closer.


----------



## mr. lucky (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey Steve how did I wind up 100 when I signed up at 10:20AM


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

mr. lucky said:


> Hey Steve how did I wind up 100 when I signed up at 10:20AM


You signed up after 99 other teams!!! Not Steve but an easy answer. 
Seriously, check your PayPal receipt for the official time. Put it this way, I was at the computer at 10, and ended up a decent ways down. With the way this has blown up we should feel lucky to be in. 
See you all there... This is going to be fun!!


----------



## Igotgills2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Must have been alot of guys lurking to sign up then. I have confirmation from Paypal at 10:08 and still ended up 92nd.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

We are in. Can't believe how fast the registrations must have fallen in PayPal can through at 1005 email and team 16 great job Steve. It is our first year in it and my first tournament. I can't wait!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mooringwood (Jul 23, 2014)

Were Team #73 My paypal receipt was from 10:04. Weird!!! Just glad we got in


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

I had all my info entered around 10:03 and my receipt was 10:05 and got team 15. As soon as the page went away asking for a password I submitted my info.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Less talk about sign up time and receipts. More talk about programs, locations, favorites to win, who they are fishing with, food, and BEER. 

Let the good times roll.


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

I will sell my spot #10 to the highest bidder!....LOL yeah right no way I'm missing all this fun!


----------



## Walleye hunter 1984 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi steve , just curious what the to be determined was about next to my name on the list , thanks tim .


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

penalty box said:


> I had all my info entered around 10:03 and my receipt was 10:05 and got team 15. As soon as the page went away asking for a password I submitted my info.


Funny how PayPal works. My receipt came into my email at 10:04 but we ended up as team 56. Your bank must have transferred the funds faster than my bank did before they sent the response to Fish Huron website? Anyway we are in and Matt and I will be running Big Papa Sportfishing and Warrior Lures blades on one side of the boat while Joe and Joey are running their Walleye Whackers on the other side of the boat. Tadpoles and dipsys running as fast as they can go and still getting the big fish to bite. The competition within my own boat should make for a lot of trash talking. We'll have our share of fun for sure. Can't tell you where yet but I don't plan to run more than 50 miles in any direction so we don't waste time refueling.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Jason... That is alot of info you are giving out there buddy.... Opening my mind to some options!!!


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

ALL,
I don't quite understand the interworkings of the interface between our website and paypal and the time stamps as far as how things get processed. Only thing I can guess is some banks / credit cards / payment methods obviously get processed a little quicker than others. At the end of the day on Wednesday I received a spreadsheet report from our website database with the teams in the order they are displayed on our roster. That's all I can do is go by the technology available to us and be consistent.

For any items listed as TBD - for whatever reason what came through on my report was blank.

I've had multiple people contact me already about adding people to teams, changing team names, changing names of the anglers. That is all fine and we will take care of that the week of the tournament. If names are not spelled correctly it is because of whoever did your registration on the website. We simply copied the info provided at registration.

I will send out an email with a final registration form to get complete info for each team the week of the tournament and we will make ONE BIG UPDATE.

As far as the team numbers it really shouldn't matter. Last year we were able to get each flight out in about 7 minutes. I know back in the Hawg Fest days and the early days of Fish Huron when the events took days to fill some people used to try and time which flight they got in by when they registered. Obviously now it is more important to simply get in the field.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The last Hawg Fest filled in just over 2 hrs, The speed the your Huron Tourney filled is amazing and a testament to all of the hard work you and others have put in to make it the premier Erie event.

Congratulations on a job well done.

Looks like you need to make it a 3 day event. Friday, 100 boat field, Saturday different 100 boat field, Sunday top 25 combined from first 2 days fish for the cash. 

That is what I wanted to do with the Hawg Fest but..................


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Lundy said:


> The last Hawg Fest filled in just over 2 hrs, The speed the your Huron Tourney filled is amazing and a testament to all of the hard work you and others have put in to make it the premier Erie event.
> 
> Congratulations on a job well done.
> 
> ...


YEAH WHAT THE HELL - LET'S DO THAT....  

You are in charge Lundy!!!  

I'll see if I can get a team together to fish your superbow event... Man that would be fun to fish one again instead of running one. I think my first call will be to Gary Pongracz to see if he wants to team up to fish!

:bananahuge:


----------



## WEISSGUY (Mar 14, 2012)

LMAO Steve!


----------



## catchnup (Jun 9, 2011)

I have heard a lot of rumblings over the max amount of 100 boats and yet there are 106 registered. With the tournament less than 10 days away is there 106 teams or 100?
Rules are rules and the cutoff should have been at 100 and teams 101-106 should be refunded. (no offense to those teams)
Just wondering.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

catchnup said:


> I have heard a lot of rumblings over the max amount of 100 boats and yet there are 106 registered. With the tournament less than 10 days away is there 106 teams or 100?
> Rules are rules and the cutoff should have been at 100 and teams 101-106 should be refunded. (no offense to those teams)
> Just wondering.


catchnup,
This has been explained multiple times including in this thread three weeks ago the day of registration when we filled the tournament in roughly 12 minutes. The roster of 106 teams has been published since Sept 3 - 22 days ago. Here it is again: http://www.fishhuronohio.com/pds/tournaments/2014-fho-walleye-challenge-registrants/ We know there a few updates to some teams / names which will be taken care of at the meeting Friday Oct 3 at Mesenburg Hall.

This is the last time I'm addressing this. It is a manual process to "activate" the registrations (the reason those that were on the Fish Huron site just before and right at 10AM) saw a "login" screen - you were seeing the screen that our website administrator needed to use to activate the registrations.

It is also a manual process to "shut off" registrations. There is a slight delay from the time someone "submits" the registration on the Fish Huron site while the payment is getting processed through Paypal and the bank accounts / credit cards associated with the individuals accounts getting cleared back to Paypal and then the Fish Huron database getting notification from the Paypal system that the transaction went through.

Our Fish Huron site administration was monitoring the registration and when the notification came back from Paypal that we had hit 100 the link to register was disabled on the Fish Huron site. There were 6 registrations in process in this short time period and that is how we ended up with 106. Same thing happened in 2013 when the tournament filled in roughly 90 minutes and we had 101 teams that made it in. Obviously with the 2014 event filling in roughly 12 minutes there were a lot more people online attempting to register at roughly "the same time."

Our all volunteer unpaid organization does the best we can with the combination of the technology available and the human element. 

I understand there are people disappointed they didn't get in. 

If there is anyone that has a spot in the tournament that wants "out" because there are 106 teams instead of 100 I'm certain you will have no problem finding someone that wants your spot. Put a post on here and on the various facebook pages discussing the tournament and you will find someone that wants the spot real quick. If you are looking to get in the tournament monitor here and the fb pages and wait for someone to post and be ready to act. I'm not keeping any kind of "standby / waiting" list. Any spot transfers / payment will be handled direct between individuals with notification & approval by me. This is how we have done it for the past 5 years and it works fine.

It is interesting to me that the post by "catchnup" is from a profile that has been registered here since 2011 and has 2 posts total on OGF.

If this isn't clear enough for anyone - I invite you to contact me directly. I'm not hard to find or get in touch with. Steve Carlson 330-283-2155 

At this point it would be great if the focus was on the charity dinner raffle set for Friday Oct 3. Some GREAT donations are coming in. I'll be posting photos and details on some of the big donations soon. Last year we were able to donate $5,000 to the Wounded Warriors In Action Foundation and $2,500 to the Outreach Walleye Club. This is what this is really all about. The raffle dinner is open to everyone whether you are fishing the tournament or not.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

the more the merrier!!!!! steve puts on a great show here just let it go and enjoy the tournament and just think if you win it you can say I beat 105 other teams not 99!!!!KPI


----------



## walleyeQueen (Aug 25, 2010)

right on!!!!! well said KPI!!!! from the sounds of the weather coming in it will be all we all can do to keep water out of the boat  good luck to all! sounds like we all have our work cut out for us!!


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Should be interesting with the predicted weather. Fun no matter what though


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Your a saint Steve, I don't know how you do it. I'm fishing that day and cashing a check no matter what. 

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

MY BONNIE said:


> Your a saint Steve, I don't know how you do it. I'm fishing that day and cashing a check no matter what.
> 
> Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


And possibly taking some folks for a bumpy ride while you are at it!!! Sure hope it backs down for the weekend but either way come out and support the raffle and dinner. It supports good causes and people put a ton of work into it to make it what it is. Grab a bite to eat and maybe take home a nice prize!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

big clankers my bonnie !!!!!!!!confidence is key but disappointment is painful sorry just having fun


----------



## Igotgills2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Gents (and ladies), with a heavy heart I am unable to attend the festivities this weekend. My wife's Grandfather just passed and she will be flying to Montana tomorrow for the funeral. Family fixture, Hell of a guy with nothing but kind words and he will be missed. This means I will be home with the(4) kids instead of mingling with all of you this weekend. I know the weather is suspect but i am offering my position to anyone willing thru paypal as Steve had suggested.

please feel free to call me or PM - Chris 260-452-8650


----------



## ErieEyeDr. (Jun 5, 2014)

We can't fish on Sunday so our spot is available. If anybody is interested give me a call at 330-464-6503.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

I made the decision to use the Blow Day Saturday. We will hopefully fish Sunday - same schedule. Great turnout at the charity dinner. Thanks everyone.
Steve Carlson


----------



## Eye Licker (Apr 10, 2012)

I dont want to be a pain ,Steve but was wondering what your time frame is on a decision for tomorrow.It is sounding kind of the same as today,Thanks.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Eye Licker said:


> I dont want to be a pain ,Steve but was wondering what your time frame is on a decision for tomorrow.It is sounding kind of the same as today,Thanks.


Looking better to me

http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/data/raw/fz/fzus61.kcle.glf.le.txt


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I dunno......

LEZ145>149-050815-
VERMILION TO AVON POINT OH-AVON POINT TO WILLOWICK OH-
WILLOWICK TO GENEVA-ON-THE LAKE OH-GENEVA-ON-THE-LAKE TO CONNEAUT OH-
CONNEAUT OH TO RIPLEY NY-
911 PM EDT SAT OCT 4 2014
...SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY IN EFFECT THROUGH LATE SUNDAY NIGHT...
.OVERNIGHT...SOUTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 25 KNOTS. CLOUDY WITH A CHANCE
OF RAIN SHOWERS WITH A SLIGHT CHANCE OF THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES 6
TO 9 FEET SUBSIDING TO 5 TO 8 FEET.
.SUNDAY...SOUTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 25 KNOTS. A CHANCE OF WATERSPOUTS IN
THE MORNING. CLOUDY WITH A CHANCE OF RAIN SHOWERS. WAVES 6 TO 9 FEET
SUBSIDING TO 5 TO 8 FEET. 
.SUNDAY NIGHT...SOUTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTH.
MOSTLY CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF RAIN SHOWERS OVERNIGHT. WAVES 4 TO 6 FEET
SUBSIDING TO 2 TO 4 FEET. 
.MONDAY...SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHWEST. MOSTLY
CLOUDY WITH A CHANCE OF RAIN SHOWERS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET. 
WINDS AND WAVES HIGHER IN AND NEAR THUNDERSTORMS.
SEE LAKE ERIE OPEN LAKES FORECAST FOR TUESDAY THROUGH THURSDAY.
THE WATER TEMPERATURE OFF TOLEDO IS 62 DEGREES...OFF CLEVELAND 65
DEGREES AND OFF ERIE 66 DEGREES.

Buoy says 4.6 feet and we all know what that means


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm going to wait and see what it is actually doing in the morning before making a decision. We MAY end up delaying an hour in the morning. We won't extend on the check in times if we delay. I want to give all of you every chance to actually fish if it is safe and reasonable to fish rather than drawing for the $$.

We will do boat inspections in the parking lot at the ramp prior to the decision to go or not. Pull around into the parking lot rather than backing up the prep lanes

Steve Carlson


----------



## WEISSGUY (Mar 14, 2012)

Guys, saw Steve at Lemmy's just before 8 this morning!


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Good one Larry...
Made the decision to cancel and we awarded the $$ by drawing at 10AM this morning


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

As much as I wanted to have the teams fish I made the decision to cancel this morning after a delay. I took a boat that is significantly bigger than the bulk of the field would have been fishing inand went out to the North end of the Huron Dumping grounds to see conditions for myself. There is still a Small Craft Advisory issued for the Vermilion Zone (extends to Cranberry Creek Area) The SCA was discontinued for zones West of Vermilion. After checking with as many sources as I could and going out on the water myself, I ultimately decided to error on the side of safety. I understand that no matter what I decided there were people that weren't going to like it and that is the nature of running events on Lake Erie.

We ended up awarding a total of $28,450 between the main tournament payout, big fish payout, and the two optional side pots. One was the "Bragging Rights" tradition from Walleye Central that had 45 teams, and the Side Bet for the tournament that had 54 Teams.

Most people stayed around for the drawing - only one team that won $$ was not present and they have been contacted to arrange for payment.

Bragging Rights
$500 "Concrete Fun" boat 86
$300 "Team Reel Science" boat 55
$100 "Walleye 1 Kinobie" boat 23

Fish Huron Marine Max Big Fish
$600 "Budman" boat 7
$300 "Berk-Eye" boat 9
$100 "C-Goin II" boat 45

Fish Huron South Shore Marine Pursuit / Grady White Boats 
$5000 "Hooked Up" boat 74
$3500 "Elbow Deep" boat 37
$2500 "Lorenzo's Pizza" boat 34
$2000 "Crazy Ranger" boat 56
$1500 "Eye Spankers" boat 49
$1200 "1 more fish" boat 24
$1000 "Julie Anne" boat 51
$900 "Fintastic" boat 1
$800 "Bite Me" boat 29
$700 "Eye Bustin" boat 10
$600 "Lund # 1" boat 44
$500 "Good ol Boys" boat 93
$400 "T-Bone" boat 39
$350 "6 Click" boat 32
$300 "Pink Crusher" boat 46 

SIDE BET
$4050 "Guns Hoses & Outlaws" boat 35
$1350 "Bite Me" boat 29

We also had a fantastic turnout for the Charity Raffle Dinner with our best year ever in terms of the amount of donations. We will have final numbers from that after expenses early in the week but it looks like we will have over $10,000 to donate to charity - so THANK YOU for allowing us to carry on the tradition started with the Walleye Central Get Together of "FISHERMEN HELPING FISHERMEN"

Steve Carlson


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

HUGE THANK YOU TO THE GENEROUS PRODUCT & CASH SPONSORS THAT MAKE THINGS POSSIBLE:
Audiovox, Big Papa Sportfishing Products, Blue Dolphin Charters, Cranberry Creek Marina, Offshore Tackle, Silver Streak Lures, Cisco Fishing Systems, American Angler Knifes, Erieau Marina, Auto & Truck Accessories, Amish Outfitters, Hi Tech Custom Baits, Winfield Tackle, Marine Tech Products, Dean Sellers Ford, Okuma Fishing Products, Warrior Spoons & Lures, Tempress, Mike's Taxidermy, Bert's Custom Tackle, Pro King Spoons, Fishermen&#8217;s Wharf, Lurk Divers & Disc's, Rodmaker&#8217;s Shop, Navico / Lowrance Electronics, Reef Runner Lures, Walleye 101, Suburban Collection, World Wide Marine Ins, Rho Mar Insurance, Chicago Parts 7 Sound, Big Fish Tuff Tackle, & Huron Boat Basin, Mesenburg Catering, Marine Max Catawba Island, Vic&#8217;s Sports Center, South Shore Marine, Jerry Cox, Wounded Warriors In Action, Outreach Walleye Club.

Also a big Thank You to Ohio Game Fishing for the support.

PLEASE SUPPORT THOSE THAT SUPPORT US &#8211; AND LET THEM KNOW THAT WE APPRECIATE THE SUPPORT.


----------

